# autoworld batman sets "riddler's revenge"at marshall's.



## CraigO (Feb 12, 2010)

I picked up the AW batman set at marshall's , more of a diecast guy, but this set was to cool, oh yeah, and 75.00 bucks, did I get a decent deal? by the way, yes, Marshall's the discount clothing store, the box is perfect, and all parts are included.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Yea you got a good deal on it. I have checked at my Marshalls and still havent found anything. Another HT guy found a few of them at his Marshalls.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

The local Marshalls by me had a few of the sets as of last night.

Dave


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Picked one up a the Marhalls in Greensburg (Hempfield plaza) Friday. There were 2 sets; both look to be returns and 1 of them was marked down to $59 (which is the one I grabbed). The track was opened (didn't check to see if it's all there) but the cars were still sealed (most importantly).


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I saw an open/returned one at Marshalls in Middletown, NY on Thursday... they didn't have it marked down and they said they could give me 10% off for being opened. I passed. If it had been $59, I might have bit...

--rick


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Took a closer look at the set and the cars were opened and run. But they're still good.


----------



## rcfanatic2002 (Jul 9, 2003)

Found 2 sets at my local marshalls today marked down to $59. Everything in boxes never ran or unpacked.


----------

